# need welch plug/2cycle tool advise plz



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I'd like tips for properly installing welch plugs. on my own home stuff i've staked them in with an automatic center punch, but reading Walbro's .pdf manual it says to drive them flat & seal with finger nail polish (is that fuel resistant?)

they specify their tool, but is it any different than an ordinary flat punch?

how about making other needed tools for the 2 cycle? is there a DIY page anyone knows of for this?

what would consist of a 'basic' tool set for 2 cycles? (not wrenches, hexes, etc, i have all that)

i'll be doing all the 2 cycle repairs at work & although i've been an auto tech (Ford) for nearly 20 years, but 2cycles are new to me. i figure i'll have to make the tools i need. it's not like they have then on the Mac/Snap-on/etc tool truck...

BTW, how do you get the red limiter caps out of a Stihl carb for proper cleaning. it looked like i could line up the tabs with the slot, but they still didn't want to come out...

Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can go to www.zamacarb.com then select service/aftermarket then scroll to the bottom of the screen they show a carb tool kit, ZTK-101 Seven Piece Tool Kit. There is a lot of other info on the page. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## stihl #1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The ZAMA site mentioned has some good info. Walbro has a tool kit as well, with just a couple of punches for seating welch plugs. Clean the area well and lay the new plug in position, then use a flat punch just a little smaller than the welch plug and hit it so it flattens out the dome of the plug and makes it tight. Best to use SealAll to paint the edge of the welch plug to get a good seal. If it is installed right it shouldn't need any. Walbro no longer puts any sealer on new carbs. Alcohol dissolves the sealer and then it jells up the circuits and causes lean running, bad enough to ruin a high RPM saw.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

stihl #1 said:


> Alcohol dissolves the sealer and then it jells up the circuits and causes lean running, bad enough to ruin a high RPM saw.


Which explanes why i was told E85 could cause damage. i thought it was because it'd deteriorate the fuel lines & seals...

any other tips guys?


----------

